# Passenger false complaint; account deactivation



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Uhhhh oooook soooooooo, my Uber driver account was deactivated Monday 26th because of a passengers false report to uber that I was driving a different vehicle other than original displayed on my dashboard/Profile. According to uber I was driving an Lexus when infact I drive a shitty 2017 Hyundai elantra. Even after submitting pictures of my current vehicle to absolve me from the bullshit, I was informed that their decision is final. Unfortunately for partners, the passengers are always right even when their wrong. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Uber is the prosecutor judge jury and executioner.
Guilty guilty guilty. Learn to love it


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Uber is the prosecutors judge jury and executioner.
> Guilty guilty guilty. Learn to love it


The duck does that mean?!



Eugene73 said:


> Uber is the prosecutors judge jury and executioner.
> Guilty guilty guilty. Learn to love it


If that's the case YOU ARE ALL GUILTY!! WOULD YOU LOVE THAT?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Yep we are all guilty of falling for Uber’s bs and “partnering” with all that is evil


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Eugene73 said:


> Uber is the prosecutor judge jury and executioner.
> Guilty guilty guilty. Learn to love it[/QUOT
> I'ma let the hot air outtake that fat head of yours.. Mark my words *****!!


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Now quit wasting your time online and get back to driving. Douc*%bags and beatches need you


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Calm down gangstalker, youll reap what you have sawn on the innocent soon enough. Executioner judge jury will have your head soon. You think you won't pay for it . Keyboard warrior just wait


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

If you never had a Lexus on your account and what was listed on your dashboard was correct, I don't know how they could come to that conclusion that you had a Lexus listed unless one was. Uber makes some boner moves, but that's a stretch even for them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The truth is if they do have several complaints from different riders they do have to act on it. 

They could be lying, but they are stating that they have complaints from several riders.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe, even after I sent them pics to clear up the lie? I mean, if they don't trust my pics they could have asked me to confirm my vehicle at a greenlight hub, where staff can physically see!! Also these weren't ordinary passengers they were organized gang stalkers posing as passengers to get a ride, than make false allegations after dropped off. They also have reported accidents that never happened. Nieve of uber to think passengers cant be malicious, when you get assholes all the time. Ive read blogs where this stuff happens all the time....Maybe you didnt pick the passenger up where he/she wanted but you arrived at the exact address requested. Or ignored a passengers request for an auxiliary cable, next thing you know your account is on hold because you were under the influence. I gave them proof, that should have settled it!! When I was first alerted about the complaint I joked, "I wish I had a lexus but unfortunately not", because who the **** would hide having a Lexus, you think I'd rather display a car worth $19,000 over one worth $40,000-$80,000???!!!!

****... because someone reported as being under the influence


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Counter back with these new korean pos look so swanky nowadays that everybody swears theyre a lexus. I blame korea for copying the design.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> they could have asked me to confirm my vehicle at a greenlight hub, where staff can physically see!!


If you are innocent, don't wait for an invite.

Go.

Keep your cool, but be firm and demand that they escalate it to their supervisor.



Skepticaldriver said:


> I blame korea for copying the design.


I blame Korea for my obsession with Asian women.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Escalate it man
If I was you I will sue the rider
One of my colleges did it sue the rider and Lyft got a nice settlement and got his account back


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

You could also take off that stupid kia or hyundai badging. And say thats the point. Y u bought that car. So people think you have a fancier one. 

The same as slapping an m badge on an entry level 3 series.



Tell uber that youre flattered re the similarities


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

Ubering around said:


> Escalate it man
> If I was you I will sue the rider
> One of my colleges did it sue the rider and Lyft got a nice settlement and got his account back


Thanks for advice bro



Skepticaldriver said:


> You could also take off that stupid kia or hyundai badging. And say thats the point. Y u bought that car. So people think you have a fancier one.
> 
> The same as slapping an m badge on an entry level 3 series.
> 
> Tell uber that your flattered re the similarities





Skepticaldriver said:


> You could also take off that stupid kia or hyundai badging. And say thats the point. Y u bought that car. So people think you have a fancier one.
> 
> The same as slapping an m badge on an entry level 3 series.
> 
> Tell uber that your flattered re the similarities


Ppl like u need to die, go gangstalk somewhere else ********!!!



Skepticaldriver said:


> Counter back with these new korean pos look so swanky nowadays that everybody swears theyre a lexus. I blame korea for copying the design.


**** off ****** nobody asked u for your input!!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Hilarious. Looking a gift horse in the mouth

And you did actually ask us all for input because youre up the creek without a paddle. And havent a clue as to how to hustle uber. 


But do continue....


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

Please call Uber support at *(800) 593-7069*. Then please press 1 for English and 8 for other issues. This is very important to make complaints important regarding discrimination such as permanent deactivation and please always get involved with the advanced support team as it is very important.

This needs more legal action and disrupt Uber company for allowing unauthorized permanent deactivation. We need more *protests* and more *strike*. Strikes need to be done on every Greenlight Hubs to stop unauthorized deactivation. I also need for company to understand that is "Serious Abuse" to remove good drivers (not bad drivers).

Your company is putting risk at "*SERIOUS ABUSE*".


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

They will give you a warning before deactivating you for using a different car. Once you connect your phone with Bluetooth/or WiFi the app will track your make and model. Maybe you were using a different car.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

unPat said:


> They will give you a warning before deactivating you for using a different car. Once you connect your phone with Bluetooth/or WiFi the app will track your make and model. Maybe you were using a different car.


It's not that advanced. Did you get a similar complaint about using a different car before? Perhaps your car looks similar to a Lexus. Or the passenger might have had a Lexus driver cancel on him, it got automatically sent out again to you, but didn't look at the app again before you arrived.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

JayLeeKou said:


> Please call Uber support at *(800) 593-7069*. Then please press 1 for English and 8 for other issues. This is very important to make complaints important regarding discrimination such as permanent deactivation and please always get involved with the advanced support team as it is very important.
> 
> This needs more legal action and disrupt Uber company for allowing unauthorized permanent deactivation. We need more *protests* and more *strike*. Strikes need to be done on every Greenlight Hubs to stop unauthorized deactivation. I also need for company to understand that is "Serious Abuse" to remove good drivers (not bad drivers).
> 
> Your company is putting risk at "*SERIOUS ABUSE*".


Amen brother!!! Unfortunately the "specialized team" that has the power to deactivate or reactivate cant be reached via phone or email. I wish their was something more I could do about this.



nickd8775 said:


> It's not that advanced. Did you get a similar complaint about using a different car before? Perhaps your car looks similar to a Lexus. Or the passenger might have had a Lexus driver cancel on him, it got automatically sent out again to you, but didn't look at the app again before you arrived.


Lol dude a Hyundai elantra looks nothing like a Lexus. Theirs a malicious group of inner terrorists called organized gangstalking that destroy your life with lies. They purposely made these allegations to get me fired. These were not regular customers.



nickd8775 said:


> It's not that advanced. Did you get a similar complaint about using a different car before? Perhaps your car looks similar to a Lexus. Or the passenger might have had a Lexus driver cancel on him, it got automatically sent out again to you, but didn't look at the app again before you arrived.


They warned me but I replied it isnt true. I sent them pics to prove it. Than they received another false report, I laughed at it and told them these are lies from evil people. If they didnt believe my pics they should have told me to go to greenlighthub to verify what car I was using in person. They didnt even investigate, didnt care about proof, just blindly took these assholes word for it!!



unPat said:


> They will give you a warning before deactivating you for using a different car. Once you connect your phone with Bluetooth/or WiFi the app will track your make and model. Maybe you were using a different car.


Your an idiot!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

<——Slowly backs out of the thread and silently closes the door.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> Amen brother!!! Unfortunately the "specialized team" that has the power to deactivate or reactivate cant be reached via phone or email. I wish their was something more I could do about this.
> 
> Lol dude a Hyundai elantra looks nothing like a Lexus. Theirs a malicious group of inner terrorists called organized gangstalking that destroy your life with lies. They purposely made these allegations to get me fired. These were not regular customers.
> 
> ...


Before calling other people idiots, you should probably learn to spell "you're" and not your, idiot!!

It's probably best that Uber booted you. After reading your replies, you seem like a first class asshat!


----------



## Vanquisher (Oct 9, 2016)

What Car shows in your profile? something seems to be wrong with the profile or someone else cancel and you got the ride. However if Uber is thinking that you are suppose to drive a Lexus and you are telling you are driving some other car then it means something is definately wrong with your profile. Ask them to check your registration stickers and insurance to confirm the car.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There have been a few people who got "permanently" deactivated who got reactivated upon visiting the office


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> There have been a few people who got "permanently" deactivated who got reactivated upon visiting the office


This is my favorite quote I like to trust. I need your help according to the quote to allow reactivation because of illegal permanent deactivation.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

unPat said:


> They will give you a warning before deactivating you for using a different car. Once you connect your phone with Bluetooth/or WiFi the app will track your make and model. Maybe you were using a different car.


None sense, What if your car doesn't have BT? And what if I don't connect my phone to my car's BT?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

The OP must have received multiple warnings and ignored it. Same thing happened to me and it was a non-issue:


















I'll admit, I was driving a Cayenne during this time...never registered it with Uber.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

People are complaining of getting picked up in a Lexus and not a Hyundai? And it was a X ride? People are dumb


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seems to me that pax would check the license plate. Pretty tough to screw that one up. And if multiple pax are checking and then complaining about the vehicle being different.... what are you not telling us?


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

My husband got deactivated because a passenger lied said he was speeding when Uber tracks your speed. He has never had a warning and was deactivated has an almost 5 star rating and they haven't paid him yet. He was deactivated in the middle of a trip


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Mynichellemoore said:


> My husband got deactivated because a passenger lied said he was speeding when Uber tracks your speed. He has never had a warning and was deactivated has an almost 5 star rating and they haven't paid him yet. He was deactivated in the middle of a trip


Never heard of that. During a trip.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Never heard of that. During a trip.


Yes it happened!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Well. Are you certain it was a deactivation. Did he receive sn email. Ive heard people undergoing background checks. In between rides.

Uber doesnt really track your speed. Atleast not very effectively.

But as for deactivation based upon pax stories.... ummmm. Theres like two thousand threads on here for u to peruse. I know its your first day here so Welcome!


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes he got deactivated. He's been driving with Uber for a while and his background is clear he has no record. They deactivated him before and he's wasn't driving on the day of a so called complaint. They reactivated him and stated it was a mix up with someone else's account. Now they're stating this deactivation is permanent. They have not paid him either.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> Uhhhh oooook soooooooo, my Uber driver account was deactivated Monday 26th because of a passengers false report to uber that I was driving a different vehicle other than original displayed on my dashboard/Profile. According to uber I was driving an Lexus when infact I drive a shitty 2017 Hyundai elantra. Even after submitting pictures of my current vehicle to absolve me from the bullshit, I was informed that their decision is final. Unfortunately for partners, the passengers are always right even when their wrong. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you.


I have read all of your posts. Not sure what it is, but there must be more to the story. Total complaints? Rating? Canx trips?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I have read all of your posts. Not sure what it is, but there must be more to the story. Total complaints? Rating? Canx trips?


I agree with this. Normally I don't defend Uber as a company but IME I have received multiple support messages from them ranging from:

- difference vehicle used
- taking fraudulent fares
- ending trips miles/minutes too late
- cancelling too many trips
- taking cash for fares
- Eats meals never being delivered

I have not been deactivated as of yet and any reply from me requests proof from them, therefore the burden shifts on them.

I know that when I explain bad things to someone, I normally sugarcoat it. Perhaps OP's husband did that so she doesn't know the true extent of the deactivation.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ubering around said:


> Escalate it man
> If I was you I will sue the rider
> One of my colleges did it sue the rider and Lyft got a nice settlement and got his account back


How did your college get the rider information to sue the rider? That is a key point that would help a lot.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Uber315 said:


> How did your college get the rider information to sue the rider? That is a key point that would help a lot.


The lawer will file it in a court and the court will send after Lyft/Uber they will give all information to the lawer
In case there is any criminal issues or harassment you can file directly with the police and the police will Force Lyft or Uber to give the information


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Eugene73 said:


> Yep we are all guilty of falling for Uber's bs and "partnering" with all that is evil


You deal with the devil you gonna get burnt child.












RynoHawk said:


> If you never had a Lexus on your account and what was listed on your dashboard was correct, I don't know how they could come to that conclusion that you had a Lexus listed unless one was. Uber makes some boner moves, but that's a stretch even for them.


I give him props for having da balls doe.



Qbobo said:


> Also these weren't ordinary passengers they were organized gang stalkers posing as passengers to get a ride, than make false allegations after dropped off.


uh oh... why do i not read through these things before responding...


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Qbobo said:


> Uhhhh oooook soooooooo, my Uber driver account was deactivated Monday 26th because of a passengers false report to uber that I was driving a different vehicle other than original displayed on my dashboard/Profile. According to uber I was driving an Lexus when infact I drive a shitty 2017 Hyundai elantra. Even after submitting pictures of my current vehicle to absolve me from the bullshit, I was informed that their decision is final. Unfortunately for partners, the passengers are always right even when their wrong. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you.


It says "multiple" people reported you, though? Are you sure it's an error?



Uber Steve LV said:


> People are complaining of getting picked up in a Lexus and not a Hyundai? And it was a X ride? People are dumb


The Lexus must have been beat up & tattered.The entitled aholes wanted the latest model.


----------



## Doccy (Jan 13, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> Uhhhh oooook soooooooo, my Uber driver account was deactivated Monday 26th because of a passengers false report to uber that I was driving a different vehicle other than original displayed on my dashboard/Profile. According to uber I was driving an Lexus when infact I drive a shitty 2017 Hyundai elantra. Even after submitting pictures of my current vehicle to absolve me from the bullshit, I was informed that their decision is final. Unfortunately for partners, the passengers are always right even when their wrong. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you.


I'm sorry to hear about your account being deactivated. It sucks when it's not in your control. 
I don't see what a picture of your car can prove in this situation though. The complain is not whether you own the registered car. The complain is about using another car. Is there any other way to prove that you have no access to a Lexus? Like going to the ministry and getting a paper prove of your license is registered to one car? Or something like that.
Or is there a way to prove that your hyandai looks like a model Lexus?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Counter back with these new korean pos look so swanky nowadays that everybody swears theyre a lexus. I blame korea for copying the design.


They DO look similar to a Lexus.

My god !

You think ignorant non driving probably intoxicated pax
Mistook picture of a Hyundai for a Lexus ?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

A Sanfran cabal whose m.o. is to deactivate drivers by misrepresenting the makes of their cars? Peculiar, to say the least.


----------



## BunnyMan (Mar 28, 2018)

Doccy said:


> Or is there a way to prove that your hyandai looks like a model Lexus?


I just tuned in so not sure what the discussion is about.

Does it have something to do with someone bragging about their wife/girlfriend?


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> Uhhhh oooook soooooooo, my Uber driver account was deactivated Monday 26th because of a passengers false report to uber that I was driving a different vehicle other than original displayed on my dashboard/Profile. According to uber I was driving an Lexus when infact I drive a shitty 2017 Hyundai elantra. Even after submitting pictures of my current vehicle to absolve me from the bullshit, I was informed that their decision is final. Unfortunately for partners, the passengers are always right even when their wrong. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you.


Qbobo, you have to realize what $h %#heads we are dealing with at Uber. 180 days of change x2. What a circle jerk.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Simply go to Uber Greenlight Hub and do dis~


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

After a month working for $2 and $3 rides I put myself out of my own misery. Uber did you a favor. Move on the anything else. It will pay better.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

Please call this number at *(800) 593-7069* and press 1 for English and press 8 for other issues. Do not call on weekends and do not call if they are answering from Philippines, India, or Bangladesh for example if calls are attempted at the wrong days of the week and the wrong time including time zone. Try to call at the right time primarily on weekdays excluding holidays if you want to reach someone in San Francisco and the proper business hours.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I think it's likely the pic the pax are seeing is different from your actual car. 

I've had many different scenarios with Uber, different license plate numbers that were off by a digit or two, a red color when my car is always dark, an old rental vehicle still showing on the pax's end, even with my end showing the correct car, there are many scenarios.

When this started happening you shoulda had your buddy do a trip so you can see the pic he's seeing.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> The duck does that mean?!
> 
> YOU ARE ALL GUILTY!!


Yes we are. That's why we must confess our sins....


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Probably the passengers reported because their ride was NOT a Lexus, to which they've grown accustomed, and Rohit misunderstood the complaint.


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> The duck does that mean?!
> 
> If that's the case YOU ARE ALL GUILTY!! WOULD YOU LOVE THAT?


UUUMMM SOOOOO you talk like a spoiled millenial who dosen't do thing in accordance with society rules. Change you attitude or you will have problems all your life.



Qbobo said:


> Amen brother!!! Unfortunately the "specialized team" that has the power to deactivate or reactivate cant be reached via phone or email. I wish their was something more I could do about this.
> 
> Lol dude a Hyundai elantra looks nothing like a Lexus. Theirs a malicious group of inner terrorists called organized gangstalking that destroy your life with lies. They purposely made these allegations to get me fired. These were not regular customers.
> 
> ...


DUH!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JayLeeKou said:


> Please call this number at *(800) 593-7069* and press 1 for English and press 8 for other issues. Do not call on weekends and do not call if they are answering from Philippines, India, or Bangladesh for example if calls are attempted at the wrong days of the week and the wrong time including time zone. Try to call at the right time primarily on weekdays excluding holidays if you want to reach someone in San Francisco and the proper business hours.


You're never going to be able to get somebody in San Francisco using that number. Uber fired all of their phone support a few years ago, and switched over to use in call centers in India and the Philippines. These are the only people that you will reach when you write in an issue in the app, or call on the phone. The only way to reach an actual Uber employee is to have a situation so dire that a Pax is the one that made the complaint, like driving impaired, and have Uber actually call you, or to go into a green light hub. Those are the only Uber employees you are ever going to speak to about one of your issues as a driver.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Hubs full of contractors too. Heck. Even rohits a contractor. 

The only employees are in hqs. Tech and business ppl. 

Everyone on the driver side is a contractor to insulate uber technology. Hence raiser llc.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its getting worse with express pool now, the lowest scum of the earth cheapos, ungrateful for their subsidized ride, ok not all of them are evil but a small few bad apples ruin uber for all. They really needed to fix the rating/report system, its totally rigged


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That sucks.

These people will say anything.

Try going to a hub and PATIENTLY demanding they look through your account history for any trace of anything resembling a Lexus


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

Adieu said:


> That sucks.
> 
> These people will say anything.
> 
> Try going to a hub and PATIENTLY demanding they look through your account history for any trace of anything resembling a Lexus


A person at a hub has the authority to reactivate an account?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

KR23 said:


> A person at a hub has the authority to reactivate an account?


No, but they can, and will, bump your evidence "upstairs" to be reviewed in a case like this.

Believe me, they're a helluva lot closer to authority than someone employed by a different company located on the other side of the world, whose next call/email may well be an order for a "massager" advertised in the back of a porno magazine.


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

KR23 said:


> A person at a hub has the authority to reactivate an account?


GreenlightHub has been refusing to activate the account due to permanent deactivation. They just like to interpret of what riders say and don't realize how true or false the accusations are. These representatives should only help for signups and other problems pertaining to nasty riders and also helpful for any kind of recruitment including inspections. Do not visit Greenlight Hubs only because they are not doing a good job of reactivation.

Uber has some sort of "*TERRORIZING*" ideas to such unauthorized removal to whoever is innocent.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JayLeeKou said:


> GreenlightHub has been refusing to activate the account due to permanent deactivation. They just like to interpret of what riders say and don't realize how true or false the accusations are. These representatives should only help for signups and other problems pertaining to nasty riders and also helpful for any kind of recruitment including inspections. Do not visit Greenlight Hubs only because they are not doing a good job of reactivation.
> 
> Uber has some sort of "*TERRORIZING*" ideas to such unauthorized removal to whoever is innocent.


Well, they're still the best and only option, so....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Probably the passengers reported because their ride was NOT a Lexus, to which they've grown accustomed, and Rohit misunderstood the complaint.


Then Rohit should've confirmed with Surpinder, who then by way of protocal, definitely would've discussed with their supervisor, Bindu!


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Looks like a Lexus to me


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Walking up to a Roulette table, the man asked, "Is this a fair wheel?"
A player responded, "No, but it's the only wheel in town.."

************

Walking up to a poker table, the man asked, "Is this a game of chance?"
One of the players (WC Fields) responds: "Not the way I play it."


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Then Rohit should've confirmed with Surpinder, who then by way of protocal, definitely would've discussed with their supervisor, Bindu!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Mynichellemoore said:


> My husband got deactivated because a passenger lied said he was speeding when Uber tracks your speed. He has never had a warning and was deactivated has an almost 5 star rating and they haven't paid him yet. He was deactivated in the middle of a trip


Never go faster than 80. I'm starting to think about covering the speedometer tho.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

ODUWFTCODAMBIANFC


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> The OP must have received multiple warnings and ignored it. Same thing happened to me and it was a non-issue:
> 
> View attachment 218180
> 
> ...


I was really in the ONLY car registered on my dashboard with uber. Concrete evidence with pics pr a quick visit to the greenhub SHOULD have solved the issue.



Doccy said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your account being deactivated. It sucks when it's not in your control.
> I don't see what a picture of your car can prove in this situation though. The complain is not whether you own the registered car. The complain is about using another car. Is there any other way to prove that you have no access to a Lexus? Like going to the ministry and getting a paper prove of your license is registered to one car? Or something like that.
> Or is there a way to prove that your hyandai looks like a model Lexus?


Greenhub to show what I was driving at that very moment should have sufficed. The office would have stepped outside to confirm the car I am driving. They wouldn't accept that!



Adieu said:


> View attachment 223617


LOOOOL stupid


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Qbobo said:


> I was really in the ONLY car registered on my dashboard with uber. Concrete evidence with pics pr a quick visit to the greenhub SHOULD have solved the issue.
> 
> Greenhub to show what I was driving at that very moment should have sufficed. The office would have stepped outside to confirm the car I am driving. They wouldn't accept that!


I am not surprised at their actions. I see your point, but what you drive up in at the Greenlight Hub proves nothing, and you know they are not taking your word for it. Lying a$$ paxholes are always what they believe. Certainly not us lowly drivers driving the cheapos around at the rates we subsidize, and where Uber skims 25-65% of the revenue.



NoPooPool said:


> I am not surprised at their actions. I see your point, but what you drive up in at the Greenlight Hub proves nothing, and you know they are not taking your word for it. Lying a$$ paxholes are always what they believe. Certainly not us lowly drivers driving the cheapos around at the rates we subsidize, and where Uber skims 25-65% of the revenue.


That sucks for you, and all it really proves is we are at their mercy, for the most part.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

My very first Uber ride I took as a pax (about 3 weeks ago) showed I was being picked up in a Kia Spectra. I used to own a Kia Spectra and I found that odd for 2 reasons

1. The Kia Spectra hasn’t been made in years. And Spectras as such POS’s, there is no way one is still in good enough shape to be using for Uber.

2. The pic of the car in the app was a Kia Sportage, not a Spectra

Sure enough, a Kia Sportage showed up. I did the proper thing (checking the license plate) to confirm I was getting in the correct car. Then I asked the driver about it. He said he is not sure why, but his profile shows he drives a Sportage. 

Long story short, there may be an issue where what shows up for pax could be incorrect.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

unPat said:


> Once you connect your phone with Bluetooth/or WiFi the app will track your make and model. Maybe you were using a different car.


Whaaaaa?


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

As a passenger, if the app told me it's going to be a KIA but a Lexus showed up instead, he should be happy, it's his lucky day, why on earth would he be complaining to Uber?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mochajave said:


> As a passenger, if the app told me it's going to be a KIA but a Lexus showed up instead, he should be happy, it's his lucky day, why on earth would he be complaining to Uber?


I wouldn't.
I would be concerned of some kind of fraud -- and wonder about my safety.
I'd canx the trip and report to Uber.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I drive a steel blue Kia Forte, the pic in app shows a navy blue on a small pic. Apparently Uber doesn’t have proper pic of the color for my car. My plate, pic all match. Haven’t had any real issues in year I have been driving.


----------



## Iamfoodgod (Mar 9, 2018)

Qbobo said:


> Uhhhh oooook soooooooo, my Uber driver account was deactivated Monday 26th because of a passengers false report to uber that I was driving a different vehicle other than original displayed on my dashboard/Profile. According to uber I was driving an Lexus when infact I drive a shitty 2017 Hyundai elantra. Even after submitting pictures of my current vehicle to absolve me from the bullshit, I was informed that their decision is final. Unfortunately for partners, the passengers are always right even when their wrong. Hopefully this doesn't happen to you.


Did you happen to also have ubereats partnership on your account and if it is is it still available to you? Just curious.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

I report wrong vehicles or coupes(not 4 doors) when it occurs. I love free trips.


----------

